# Salisbury Pic's (not dial up friendly)



## LarryWolfe (Apr 20, 2008)

We had a great time and met some new friends.  Wish we could have finished better, but I'm happy with the pork call!  I  had the pleasure of Meeting Mr. & Mrs. Rag who were truly nice people and we hope to meet up with them again in the future!!  

Weather couldn't have been nicer!!

Well here's the pic's!















































*7th Place Pork*





*38th Place Brisket* 





*51st Place Chicken* 





*54th Place Ribs*


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks good Larry. Sorry I didn't have a chance to stop over. Congrats on the pork call!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 20, 2008)

Man...that's some good looking food !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 20, 2008)

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> Looks good Larry. Sorry I didn't have a chance to stop over. Congrats on the pork call!



Thanks Dan, congrats on your call too!!!  Hope to meet you next time!!!  I did get a pic of you though!!!


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and congrats on the call in pork!!


----------



## Unity (Apr 20, 2008)

Those are real good looking turn-ins, Larry. Looks great on the cookers, too.

--John


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 20, 2008)

look at those turn in boxes....WOW!  Must have been incredible competition.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 20, 2008)

Them boxes looked great to me Larry!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2008)

Were you suprised at how OLD Rag is and how great his much much better half Barb is??

Seriously, they are great people!!!  Wish they live closer.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Apr 20, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Dan - 3EyzBBQ":v4a6q54t]Looks good Larry. Sorry I didn't have a chance to stop over. Congrats on the pork call!


[/quote:v4a6q54t]

Thanks Dan, congrats on your call too!!!  Hope to meet you next time!!!  I did get a pic of you though!!!

Cool thanks! Get any pics of the meat inspectors


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome pics Larry!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 20, 2008)

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3m550891][quote="Dan - 3EyzBBQ":3m550891]Looks good Larry. Sorry I didn't have a chance to stop over. Congrats on the pork call!



Thanks Dan, congrats on your call too!!!  Hope to meet you next time!!!  I did get a pic of you though!!!

Cool thanks! Get any pics of the meat inspectors  [/quote:3m550891][/quote:3m550891]

I did not, but would have liked a poster size pic of them!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2008)

Chippendale meat inspectors???


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm appalled to discover that alcohol was being consumed.

Looks like a great weekend guys, good job on the Pork call.


----------



## Finney (Apr 21, 2008)

Are you guys forgetting someone?!?! :? 

LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 21, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> Are you guys forgetting someone?!?! :?
> 
> LOL



Sorry I forgot to post this pic of Finney and his wife.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 21, 2008)

Where do you get those racks from? WHo makes them?


----------



## Finney (Apr 22, 2008)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Where do you get those racks from? WHo makes them?



I 'designed' those and had them made some years ago with thoughts of selling them... but nobody seemed that interested at the time.  :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 22, 2008)

thank goodness I got mine when I did....for free!


----------



## Unity (Apr 22, 2008)

Slight hijack here -- where was the post the other day about screens on legs for like $4.95? 

--John


----------



## Unity (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks, Chuck. I tried "screen" and "rack" but didn't think of "grate." I think I'll get one or two of those for my next 
jerky smoke. Two lbs won't quite fit on my 13 1/2" square screen. 

--John
(But if I do it all in one smoke, I'll lose my sorry-Honey-I'm-busy-watching-the-smoker excuse for the second batch. 

)


----------

